# Be gentle with me, I'm delicate



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Just playin. Your offerings of river poon and sacrificial booty beers will surely please the rivergods. You should fit in just fine.

but remember....


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Good to see someone has a sense of humor.

Seriously though, rules? Is there a dress code because I'm kind of sloppy and not bathing that often as of late.

What is everyone's favorite raft? Why? Please keep your responses under 60,000 characters and try to use as much profanity as possible. Points will be awarded for creativity.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

well as a Buzz Moderator I'll consult the rules. lets see: rage [check], rafts [check], bootie beer [check], and bootie [check]. looks like everything is a okay with me! (i dont have the final say but welcome).


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

What rivers are the pics from? And what's her ph #?


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

raftus said:


> What rivers are the pics from? And what's her ph #?


 
I's never much fer book larnin' and cuudent unnerstand the sines at the boot rmp.

I dropped my phone in the toilet.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't like my avatar.

It was supposed to be a .gif file of some random white dude in a hoodie dancing like he'd just got done smoking crack for the first time.

I've proven that I am inept at the computer. I put the users to task. Find me an avatar.





DO IT!







YOU GOTTA PROBLEM?


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

Try this one:


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Perdido said:


> Anybody like river nymphs?


Damn, I just swamped my boat....on the other hand, I never want to get out of that hole!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Really, perhaps you found the wrong forum? Looking for TGR, maybe? 

You'll find out that there are plenty of river nymphs here, that we row circles around the guys, and we don't just stand around like models that you will never achieve. But you'll never achieve us either - so how about you just run shuttle for me? :twisted: 

Nice boating pics too. At least you've got half of a good start.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

Did Ihowe just ask me out on a date?

Are we going dutch or are you buyin'? I mean I wouldn't want to overstep the whole female empowerment thing.

I respect the girls. So when are you going to row me in circles?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

In your dreams buddy, in your dreams.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

Real nice place y'all got here. This thread has had over a thousand views and five (count 'em five) folks stopped in to say welcome and one of those did it out the side of her mouth.

Is this place always this friendly?


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Perdido said:


> Is this place always this friendly?


 'welcome me to the site' threads are ghey.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

upshitscreek said:


> 'welcome me to the site' threads are ghey.


 
Well would you rather I just kicked the door in and started spouting advice and telling you all how ghey you are?

I just thought I'd present an offering before I made a complete ass of myself, or maybe I did both at the same time. There's something to wrap your head around.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Perdido said:


> Well would you rather I just kicked the door in and started spouting advice and telling you all how ghey you are?
> 
> .


yes, it's far less ghey.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

...


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Perdido said:


> ...


good comeback.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

YouTube - Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People

YouTube - Wagon Wheel -- Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

so what's your point?

marilyn manson still sleeps with his teddy bear and wets his bed.

the freaks in the second vid make the ******** in deliverance look smart.

some noob getting surfed in a hole sideways without a pfd and the spare oar thrown in the bottom of the raft looks pretty swift too.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

upshitscreek said:


> so what's your point?
> 
> marilyn manson still sleeps with his teddy bear and wets his bed.
> 
> ...


 
No point, I'm blunt from all angles except a strong left hook.

Don't all men sleep with a teddy bear? Chicks dig it.

No surf. I tried but I was too big of a puss to row back into the green. When you're in Chile and you don't have PFD's because the airline confiscated them and can't buy them you have to make do. Keeping spare oars handy is pure folly.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

upshitscreek said:


> so is losing one because it's not attached to anything.


Look closer sport.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

oh, sorry there stud. i was in such awe of your stellar judgement.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

upshitscreek said:


> oh, sorry there stud. i was in such awe of your stellar judgement.


At least you're starting to make sense.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

i'll type slower for you in the future.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

upshitscreek said:


> i'll type slower for you in the future.


Well don't put yourself out on my account. I'd hate to inconvenience anyone.

I'm a little slow but I'll try to keep up.
YouTube - The Melvins: A History of Bad Men.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

This sumbitch is almost up to four pages. Did anyone find me an avatar yet?


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Perdido F$% you S#$( head!! You are funny and have balls!! Welcome to the buzzards Hope to run in to you on the water cause I think you might have whisky with you


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome to the depths of winter on the buzz. I am too busy doing my snowdance in a vain attempt to conjure up some badly needed snow to have extended a hearty welcome until now. Are you haveing better luck up North with the snow gods? 

No whisky for you or me in my boat shed, but I will keep the good beer flowing if you make it to my neck of the woods.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

up shit go kayak by your self........ welcome, the one called perdido you are getting into hostile territories. you have more to worry about on this site than pete has to worry about in ecuador.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

caspermike said:


> up shit go kayak by your self........ .


it's the dead of winter...time to start a thread on the good ol days of the buzz before it became a little sallyfest.

there should be 20 pages of shit talk by now but you are all in some turkey leg induced coma and all pc and shit.

yeah, that's new buzz!!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Perdido said:


>


Use this as your avatar- from your story it sort of matches your handle.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

turkey induced coma or not, I couldn't be PC enough not to point out that photo is ridiculous

squirt boating without a pfd and playboating drunk at night in the Salida hole are just two examples of things I've participated in or witnessed that weren't the highest percentage moves, but....

side surfing a 13 foot oar mount without a helmet - TakeMe said it best,

"perdido"

or maybe a username change is in order

perhaps, "mal parido" :twisted:

welcome to the 'buzz - I guess you stirring the pot is as good a way as any to get acquainted


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

> ...side surfing a 13 foot oar mount without a helmet...


without a helmet is one thing but its the "without a PFD" part that looks pretty dumb to me.

--AH


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes it's quite easy to make sweeping generalizations and judgements about my ability, character, intelligence and sexual preferences while sitting behind your monitors ogling a single image that I gave you to look at. What you don't see is the hundred yard long recovery pool with very little to no visible current that is just out of the frame. I'll swim that little rapid without a PFD anytime. Thanks for caring though.


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, if the first pictures you took are what I think they are, somewhere somewhere kinda sorta by the backside of Yellowstone Club, you have my vote....


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

I reckon you know the place skibum.


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Hehehe. I believe so. I grew up in Dillon, that was a nice close trip for us.


----------

